

Steve Jobs testing Photo Booth in 2005 - gutyril
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150344003354357.371772.500729356&l=c6edf34df0&type=1

======
selectout
It's cool to see him acting like everyone else when they first tried it.
Sticking his tongue out and making silly faces. I don't know about others but
I often get caught up in Steve Jobs: The Legend rather than the man.

------
cleverjake
non facebook version -
<http://imgur.com/mhvFW,N1MHl,UeLZL,Zgpv9,K1JBn,ViqYm,HbQp5>

